# Hanau: Gemütliche Trailtour rund um die Barbarossaquelle und dem Buchberg am 17.02.08



## Google (16. Februar 2008)

Moin, moin

Ich möchte morgen eine gemütlich und vor allem trailige Tour fahren. Bei dem Wetter gehts mal gemütlich nach oben und trailig nach unten. Ich wollte in der Zeit die ich zur Verfügung habe, alle Trails mitnehmen, die so gehen. Mitfahrer sind herzlich willkommen  Näheres hier:

Trailtour​

Fragen kannst Du hier stellen oder bei den Eisbären wo ich aktiv bin  

Eisbären


Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (16. Februar 2008)

Ach so..

falls jemand lieber mal die Steinbrüche fahren will, kann man das auch machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siam (16. Februar 2008)

Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja mal wieder auf eine Runde mit Dir ...


Bei dem Wetter werde ich mal zusehen, daß es was wird!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Google (16. Februar 2008)

@[email protected] Dann lass aber die schweren Lasten daheim. Sonst wird das nix mit Deinem Bike. Ich wollte Trails fahren  

Ansonsten freu ich mich natürlich wenns bei Dir klappt


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. Februar 2008)

Bei mir könnte es Klappen Morgen. Kann dir aber nicht 100% zusagen. Entweder ich bin um 11.05 Uhr am Parkplatz oder nicht. Probiere es aber. Trails bei diesem schönen Wetter -> Immer.


----------



## Adrenalino (16. Februar 2008)

Google macht ne Trailtour und ich häng hier mit krankem Knie und böser Erkältung!

Das ist definitiv Höchststrafe......bei dem geilen Wetter net fahn zu können

Wünsch euch viel Spaß! Die Steinbrüche lassen sich zur Zeit wahrscheinlich bestens fahren! Kein Gestrüpp und so.....


----------



## Google (16. Februar 2008)

@[email protected] Genau  Runter vom Sofa!  Würde mich freuen wenns klappt!

@[email protected] Hab den Mist mit Deinem Knie gelesen  Ich kann Dir nur wünschen, dass alles wieder schnellstens ins Lot kommt. 

So da haben wir immerhin schon mal 2 Halbzusagen und ein Sympathiebekundung  

Grüße

Google


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Februar 2008)

Habe mich gerade angemeldet. Könnten wir es auf 2 std. bringen? Da ich so gegen 13.30 wieder da Heim sein möchte.

PS. Ich glaube es wird Kalt. 4°C Draußen, laut Wetter.com. BBRRR


----------



## Google (17. Februar 2008)

Genau da wollte ich auch zuhause sein  

Wird heute langsam  Ich fahr gerade mal so schnell, dass es mir nicht kalt ist...BRRRRR


----------



## Google (17. Februar 2008)

@Siam, [email protected] Thanks for comming  War ne schöne Tour bei Super Wetter. Es hat sich gelohnt zu fahren. Auch wenn ich vom Beingefühl denke, ich bin 2000 HM bei 100 Km gefahren.

@[email protected] freut mich, dass Du beim Steinbruch mithelfen willst. Das gibt bestimmt eine Bereicherung für die Technik  

Grüße

Google


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Februar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] freut mich, dass Du beim Steinbruch mithelfen willst. Das gibt bestimmt eine Bereicherung für die Technik
> Google



Wo Potenzial drinn steckt helfe ich doch gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

